# Figure 8



## kpr24 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello,

In EMT school, I didn't learn how to do a figure 8 when strapping a patient to a long back board. On the job, I've had a few calls where the method would be handy. Can anyone point me to a video or instructional drawing on how to do a figure eight for the bottom strap?

Thanks.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 29, 2012)

Figure 8... like the rock climbing knot?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 29, 2012)

Never heard of it. Using webbing I assume?

http://www.nrsweb.com/boating_tips/how_to_tie_figure_eight_knot.asp

No idea if this is what you meant but it's a cool knot


----------



## kpr24 (Oct 29, 2012)

No. I've seen a "figure 8" used on the bottom strap when strapping a patient to a LBB who has to be carried down stairs. With the figure 8, the strap goes across the shins and then wraps around the bottom of the feet so the patient doesn't slide down when the board is angled downward.

I realize there are other ways to prevent such sliding, but I'd like to learn the "figure 8" as well.


----------



## paccookie (Oct 29, 2012)

Are you talking about something like this?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grady_straps


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 29, 2012)

Good to know how to hang the pt by the ischium or by the feet. Sort of recreates the effect we had with the old short spineboards and maybe the KED?


----------



## kpr24 (Oct 29, 2012)

No, not quite. What I've seen used is three straps--across the chest, across the pelvis, and across the shins. The bottom strap is high on the shins, passes against the bottom of the feet, and then comes up to be secured.


----------



## errey (Oct 29, 2012)

kpr24 said:


> No, not quite. What I've seen used is three straps--across the chest, across the pelvis, and across the shins. The bottom strap is high on the shins, passes against the bottom of the feet, and then comes up to be secured.



i know what your talking about we use them regularly.  at the hand holds beside the feet on either side attach two straps and raise them above the pt's legs on both sides.  cross the two ends across the pt's legs and wrap around the feet so the strap is resting on the soles.  brings the ends back around to the top of the feet and tie them off.  If you have a long strap you can do it with just one.  looked online can't find a pic or video so hope this helps


----------



## errey (Oct 29, 2012)

and the shins should have another strap that crosses parallel


----------



## DeepFreeze (Oct 29, 2012)

I believe what you do is take the shin strap, connect it...but have it loose, then flip it around making a loop then tightening it so it makes the shin area taught.


You are doing this to extricate down stairs or something so they don't slide around the board, yes?


----------



## errey (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 29, 2012)

I know of what you're talking about, however, I do not know of any videos that show the process. It's actually super easy, takes about 1 minute to learn, but I just haven't been able to find pictures or video about how to do it... and I don't have the equipment to do my own video about how to do it.

ETA: Errey found one. That's one way to do it. Pay attention to how the straps are run...


----------



## kpr24 (Oct 31, 2012)

DeepFreeze said:


> I believe what you do is take the shin strap, connect it...but have it loose, then flip it around making a loop then tightening it so it makes the shin area taught.
> 
> 
> You are doing this to extricate down stairs or something so they don't slide around the board, yes?



Yes, this sounds like it. Correct, used to immobilize patient being carried down stairs.

Thanks.


----------



## kpr24 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks, errey. I've seen just one strap used. 

That photo is good.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 31, 2012)

DeepFreeze said:


> I believe what you do is take the shin strap, connect it...but have it loose, then flip it around making a loop then tightening it so it makes the shin area taught.
> 
> 
> You are doing this to extricate down stairs or something so they don't slide around the board, yes?



I had my glasses off and thought it said "CHIN", not "shin". OMG....:mellow:


----------



## nwhitney (Nov 1, 2012)

Check out www.animatedknots.com
The have an app call Grod Knots it cost $5 but I thought it was worth it.


----------



## Brandon O (Nov 1, 2012)

Notice how a lot of the folks who have heard of this are Northeasterners. I first saw this when I came out here as well.

I like it, but if there's real need to restrain someone longitudinally (cartwheeling them down spiral stairs and such), I like the diamond/"Grady" strapping paccookie linked; it secures them much more effectively via the pelvis.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 2, 2012)

*Hmmmm*





PLUS




PS: Note the foot arrangement on the LSB pic.


----------



## Brandon O (Nov 2, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> PLUS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, this is more of a method for applying 9-ft straps.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 2, 2012)

I'd want fresh velcro if I'm depending upon about five square inches of it to hold up my partial weight.


----------



## Jon (Nov 2, 2012)

paccookie said:


> Are you talking about something like this?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grady_straps



I never seen this. Does anyone have any better pictures? In particular, I'm looking for info on how the leg straps are done.


----------



## Brandon O (Nov 2, 2012)

There was a good document demonstrating this that I can't seem to find. Briefly:

1. Start with one buckle on the chest. Run it up over (patient's) left shoulder and into a hole.

2. Run it down underside of board, emerge from a hole high by patient's hip (iliac crest).

3. Over top of left thigh, through groin, under right thigh, into hole at high hip.

4. Emerge immediately, angle up to chest and buckle.

5. Repeat on other side.

Pretty simple, hard to explain.


----------



## Jon (Nov 3, 2012)

I can picture it.

I'll have to try that next time I'm using 9-foot straps.


----------



## Brandon O (Nov 3, 2012)

Jon said:


> I can picture it.
> 
> I'll have to try that next time I'm using 9-foot straps.



I know that it's how I was taught in school, and others as well, but then once we hit the field we never saw it much. Again though, with 9-ft straps I don't know of a more secure way to secure someone lengthwise, particularly if their legs aren't very reliable (injured, elderly, etc). Some people just run a few across and let the person choke on the chest strap, but...


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 3, 2012)

If someone is going for a rough ride, think of it as a vigorous extrication and use a KED first. But don't appply a KED, then  secure just the KED alone to the LSB; always secure the pt _and_ the KED.





Or a Stokes litter if you have it?

Shows you why just anyone can grab a stretcher, but the pro grabs the straps.

Looking for the figure above, I found our old friend, Mister Short Spine Board!





This ssb has very short straps.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 3, 2012)

*"Hello, I'm here on behalf of the March of Dimes".*
PS: Just saw the other long board photos shared a model.


----------

